# Breeders close to the Twin Cities area?



## KloverBeans (Sep 30, 2014)

I looked at a couple breeder lists and it doesn't seem to have any close or in Minnesota. Just wondering if anyone else knows something that I'm missing. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

This is where I got my three boys: http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/pet/4664507772.html

I know it's not ideal, but when I picked up my three last Tuesday, a new litter had just been born. They breed for their snakes, but they end up with more babies than they need, so they adopt out the rest. I know lots of people have strong opinions about breeding for snake food, but all three of my boys are friendly, none have bitten, and they haven't been sneezing, which is a problem I've had in the past with pet store rats. So not ideal, but you can get the babies once they are at 5 weeks. They have hairless, rex, double rex, dumbos... It's actually a really wide variety of types and colors.


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Oooh I'm from the twin cities area as well, so I'll be keeping an eye on this! I was actually thinking of asking the same question lol. Besides what Aeyna posted I only know of Star's rescue, or something like that....but it's in North Dakota.


----------



## KloverBeans (Sep 30, 2014)

Just contacted them, hoping I get a quick response. Even tho I won't be able to get one for another week or so. But I felt really bad when my girlfriends rat passed, and I'm trying to find her another that'll touch her heart the same way Yolandi did.


----------



## KloverBeans (Sep 30, 2014)

Also Aeyna I just have to ask, where oh where did you find your hairless rat? lol

I've owned rats in the past, and just recently got back into keeping them as pets again. And have ALWAYS wanted a hairless, its pretty much my holy grail of pet ownership. x)


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

KloverBeans said:


> Just contacted them, hoping I get a quick response. Even tho I won't be able to get one for another week or so. But I felt really bad when my girlfriends rat passed, and I'm trying to find her another that'll touch her heart the same way Yolandi did.


 just remember rats need a friend. And you can never replace the heart rat.


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I found Gadget on craigslist. The owner didn't want her anymore cause she was skittish. Turns out she's mostly blind. After learning to accommodate her sight problem, she became an awesome rat. The people you contacted have a mom who is naked, but I'm not sure if any of the hairless babies are left. They had a hairless girl when I was there, but I think she was spoken for. I texted them and heard back really fast.


----------



## KloverBeans (Sep 30, 2014)

Zabora said:


> just remember rats need a friend. And you can never replace the heart rat.


Oh she'll have friends. Yolandi left her sister {Luna} and litter mate {Celes} behind sadly. And they've all noticed the change, but we're only looking specifically for girls as they -tend- to be less stinky than males. Plus we don't need babies, I've been through that fiasco one to many times in the past lol.


----------

